
How to Get Rich (without getting lucky) - vyrotek
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1107325366643748864
======
Smithalicious
I'm not terribly impressed. A lot of these are of the form "do [something
that's obviously a good idea]" without much info on which things to prioritise
or how to actually do them. Stuff like "Pick business partners with high
intelligence, energy, and, above all, integrity." (as though anyone wanted to
pick a dumb, lazy, sleazy business partner)

~~~
xkcd-sucks
"How to get rich without getting lucky: _Be_ lucky"

~~~
A2017U1
The moment I saw @naval actually burst out laughing, you've got to be really
delusional to believe this stuff.

Highly recommend reading who this person is before reading the thread.

It feels like the dodgy gurus of the 60's are back stronger than ever.

~~~
rudigergerm
I googled and found he's some popular VC, do you know anything else?

~~~
A2017U1
He's involved with Angellist and a few cryptocurrencies.

Don't get me wrong I think the guy has some amazing insights and is worth
listening to, yet simultaneously pretending that being a VC middleman with all
this money sloshing around makes one a genius and involved no luck is silly.

You can make repeatedly bad investment decisions in the last decade and still
be up a few hundred percent.

Take a dim view of people who consider that to be skill, we are in an
unprecedented time with regards to money creation and certain asset prices
reflect that.

------
dannykwells
Literally just reads like a summary of a summary of a bad business book. This
advice is _maybe_ only useful to 23 year old tech bros.

Also, does anyone in tech realize how much, say, lawyers and doctors make? I
feel like this advice literally just disregards the truth that highly highly
trained individuals in some fields do very well.

Said another way: rich without luck = go to a very good med/law school and
work very hard for a decade or two. No luck needed beyond the requisite life
circumstances.

~~~
smileysteve
> Also, does anyone in tech realize how much, say, lawyers and doctors make?

Lawyer median income 2014: 75k/year

Doctors hold up better to this stereotype at median income of $208k (2017)

~~~
dannykwells
Median founder income = 0$/year since your start up will go bust and you'll
lose the money you put into it. So being a founder is a terrible career path
if you're just average.

All of this advice is presaged on being _exceptional_. Exceptional doctors
earn 400-500K year, lawyers too.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Partners (in both law and private practice medicine) can earn much more.

------
dredmorbius
Link directly to the source tweet:

[https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936](https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936)

(Though pg's endorsement is interesting.)

------
amrrs
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17203304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17203304)

------
wintorez
"If you want to become a millionaire, make a positive impact in the lives of a
million people. If you want to become a billionaire, make a positive impact in
the lives of a billion people."

I don't remember where/when I read this, but this is my favorite quote about
wealth.

~~~
lern_too_spel
It doesn't have to be positive. See Putin and Pablo Escobar.

~~~
wintorez
Sad, but true

------
dickeytk
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1002103360646823936.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1002103360646823936.html)

------
rchaud
> "Pick an industry where you can play long term games with long term people."

Ah yes, the sacred VC creed of moving slowly and not breaking anything.

For more empty platitudes, see interviews of Warren Buffett complaining about
how he's not getting taxed enough.

